

Mozilla platform to use separate processes for UI and web content  - edw519
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Content_Processes

======
old-gregg
_Improve performance, especially on multi-core machines_

This is scary. I'm not ready to see the comeback of time when a single app
would lock up the entire system for 5-10 seconds. I hope the next generation
of OSes will have an option for how many cores each process is allowed to use.

Multiple cores aren't the answer to bloated software. Hey, my iPhone renders
animation much smoother than Linux version of Firefox on Core 2 Duo - sure
there is plenty of room for improvement, but don't touch my cores, I need them
to run other apps/sites!

~~~
zaius
You can set which cores a process runs on in Windows. In task manager, right
click on a task and click 'set affinity'. I'm sure there's a way to do it in
linux too, but my linux box only has one core.

~~~
old-gregg
Yeah, I know. On Linux one can use nice/renice, but they deal with priorities,
not CPU/core affinity.

~~~
thwarted
In Linux, you use taskset to set CPU affinity. Not sure why you'd think to
suggest nice/renice, since nothing related to them was mentioned.

------
windsurfer
The rendering engine in linux is already a separate library/process, but it
still locks up when loading javascript-heavy sites.

Still, I hope this will improve performance.

~~~
noamsml
Library (all code still runs in the same process) != process (code runs
concurrently)

